# Our trip to the beach :) (pics)



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

How fun!!! duke is so cute! Next set of photos we need more of a close up, I'm so interested to see how he is changing... my first golden wasn't bright enough to understand he shouldn't drink ocean water and I wasn't bright enough to keep him from doing it and our first beach trip it made him sick as a dog!  Glad Duke is a smartie!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Looks like you guys had fun


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Duke is just adorable......I love his "little" belly!!! Beautiful pics!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I just love the Duke! Your girls are beautiful too.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Awww looks like you all had a lot of fun!! Duke is really getting bigger!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

How fun! I'm sure he had a blast! Duke is so adorable! Can't wait to see him all grown up!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

OHHH he is just so precious!! You have a beautiful family, and puppy! Oscar has never been to the beach but judging by how much stream water he drinks and MUD he eats at the dog park, I'm SURE he would try to eat the sand & drink the sea water... :doh:

And WOW Duke is growing like a weed, especially when you see him next to your daughters! Soon he'll be as big as them LOL I like that he still has the same face & ears though... and I am so curious to see what he looks like when he is all grown up! But not TOO quickly cuz he is an adorable pupper


----------



## Mommy_2_Duke (Jan 13, 2010)

Duke thanks you all for your compliments!! 
Yes,he´s growing like a weed! lol.I keep looking back at the pics I took of him the day he came home,and that seems like soooo long ago now..he was TINY! He was just under 4lbs.And now,a little over a month later,he´s up to almost 20! lol

He is such a great little guy though.I love him sooooo much  I took some close ups of him asleep infront of the fire last night and he seems to change daily.
I take lots and lots of pics of him because his previous owner likes to have weekly updates and I love to look back on them too.
Here he is last night:










And here he is exactly a month ago:









He just isnt fitting in there anymore!! You can see how big he´s getting.Yet just a few days ago,he DID fit! (I showed pics of those too) lol

He´s also getting a whole new bunch of spots/markings.His coat seems to constantly change colours..like now,he has huge grey patches in him.
He´s my baby surprise! lol


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I love the pic of him backing away from the waves. He looks so puzzled!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I LOVE this dog, what an interesting coat pattern, he is adorable and unique!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Those are great shots and Duke is such a cute guy!! Looks like he really enjoyed his first beach outing.  It's funny how he's out growing his spot (no pun intended! LOL) under the dresser.

He reminds me of this Duke we met at the beach last year...


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

he is getting so big, so cute.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness he is growing so fast!! He is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful spot to be able to take Duke to run and explore. It sure looks like he had a great time.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like fun... he is looking more adorable everyday i bet...


----------

